# Disassembling and removing paint from the 1960 Schwinn Jaguar



## ArborlyMink (Sep 7, 2021)

How do I disassemble a 1960 Schwinn Jaguar and what would I do to remove the paint from it


----------



## phantom (Sep 7, 2021)

Did you find one?  Post a pic or two


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2021)

Disassembly of most bikes is pretty much the same and bead blasting is how I like to remove paint. V/r Shawn


----------



## ArborlyMink (Sep 7, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Disassembly of most bikes is pretty much the same and bead blasting is how I like to remove paint. V/r Shawn



Is there an easier way to remove it lol


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 7, 2021)

show us some pics. we like pics.


----------



## ArborlyMink (Sep 7, 2021)

ArborlyMink said:


> How do I disassemble a 1960 Schwinn Jaguar and what would I do to remove the paint from it


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2021)

ArborlyMink said:


> Is there an easier way to remove it lol



That is the easiest way. You can use chemical stripper, sand, or wire wheel but those are fairly labor intensive. If you don't have a blasting cabinet look for a local place and have them do it. V/r Shawn  EDIT---If that's the bike why would you want to strip that? The bike will clean up remarkably well with a little elbow grease.


----------



## stezell (Sep 7, 2021)

What's wrong with the paint?


----------



## phantom (Sep 7, 2021)

I know you said you were looking for a black 60 Jag. Are you planning to strip this and repaint it?  Like @Freqman1 said. That bike could be made to look like new.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 7, 2021)

That bike will clean up very nicely.  The fenders can be rolled out to look like new.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 7, 2021)

Schwinn paint and chrome is (mostly) very hardy... well all the chrome and most of the paint. your paint looks bad on the top tube by the tank, I bet the rest would polish up real nice


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 8, 2021)

No way in heck would I strip that paint.  It's only original once.  Save yourself a lot of work and just polish up what you've got, cause what you got is a lot.  If you want to repaint find a much rougher bike than that one.


----------



## SoBayRon (Sep 8, 2021)

I think the OP must be trying to get a rise out of the group. No one would in their right mind would paint that bike. Unless of course you throw on a camo spray bomb and a 50cc motor to raise the value!🤣🤣


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 8, 2021)

I'd say it is a small group who can look at a bike like that and see what its potential would be with some clean up.


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 8, 2021)

ArborlyMink said:


> How do I disassemble a 1960 Schwinn Jaguar and what would I do to remove the paint from it



You tube


----------



## ArborlyMink (Sep 8, 2021)

ArborlyMink said:


> View attachment 1474506
> 
> View attachment 1474507
> 
> View attachment 1474508



I am trying to paint it a different color


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2021)

I am trying to paint it a different color
That would be a shame but it’s your bike. Personally I’d find a rough one to restore or just wait for a nice one in the color you want.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 8, 2021)

Good advice from @Freqman1:  Find a different bike and paint it the color you want. Sell this one and buy the one you want.


----------



## skiptoofer22 (Sep 8, 2021)

ArborlyMink said:


> I am trying to paint it a different color



The value of the bike will decease by more than half if you repaint it.


----------



## kostnerave (Sep 8, 2021)

This bike is just too nice to repaint. The fact that it has a plastic starburst headbadge isn't helping matters. When you go to remove them, sometimes they just fall off and other times, they crack. It's very brittle. I think it's cool that it has the older style " cane" rear rack. You also have a pretty decent red/white saddle there. It will look weird on a black bike! Polish and wax. Done.


----------



## stezell (Sep 8, 2021)

Maybe put yours up for trade towards a black painted model. Just my 2 cents 
Sean


----------



## phantom (Sep 8, 2021)

That rack is correct for the Mark IV's.


----------



## ArborlyMink (Sep 8, 2021)

ArborlyMink said:


> How do I disassemble a 1960 Schwinn Jaguar and what would I do to remove the paint from it



I’m trying to paint it a color that the bike doesn’t exist in that is the only reason


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 8, 2021)

Find one that is in worse shape  they are only original once maybe someone on here could trade you and pay you some cash .
That bike looks like it will clean up real nice .


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 9, 2021)

Find a black Jaguar, these things pop up everywhere. Then put your original paint one up for sale.


----------



## vincev (Sep 9, 2021)

I wouls keep the bike original.These bikes clean up really great. Clean and polish before you start stripping paint,etc.Here is one of my Jags.......


----------



## Boris (Sep 9, 2021)

If another 500 bike collectors tell you that it wouldn't be a wise move to strip the paint off that bike and another 0 bike collectors tell you that it would, would you listen then.


----------



## phantom (Sep 9, 2021)

Love the Red. Here is my Blue 57. Not 100% correct but close enough.


----------



## 3-speeder (Sep 9, 2021)

Even if you were to repaint that bike you still wouldn't have a black phantom, you would have a red phantom that is painted black.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 9, 2021)

This is a prime example of when you should listen to people in the know.  When I was 25 yrs old I blew it by not listening.....many times.  I wish I listened in retrospect.     The most difficult things for 25yr-old people?    Listening.   Patience.   Wisdom.
I would read the excellent advice given above once again and be patient....you will be richly rewarded.


----------



## ArborlyMink (Sep 9, 2021)

ArborlyMink said:


> How do I disassemble a 1960 Schwinn Jaguar and what would I do to remove the paint from it



Ok I get it!!! If you’re just gonna say the same stuff stop replying lol


----------



## ArborlyMink (Sep 9, 2021)

3-speeder said:


> Even if you were to repaint that bike you still wouldn't have a black phantom, you would have a red phantom that is painted black.



not a phantom... also not painting it black


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Sep 13, 2021)

Take it from a fellow Texan.....




Different stuff. Same message.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Sep 13, 2021)

Fifty years from now who ever owns that bicycle will be wishing someone did not repaint that bicycle fifty years ago and trying to figure out how to remove the repaint, only to find the original is gone forever. 

Search this forum. No shortage of threads on how to remove repaints. It's a mortal sin. 

Different stuff. Same message.


----------



## ArborlyMink (Sep 13, 2021)

mrkmcdonnell said:


> Fifty years from now who ever owns that bicycle will be wishing someone did not repaint that bicycle fifty years ago and trying to figure out how to remove the repaint, only to find the original is gone forever.
> 
> Search this forum. No shortage of threads on how to remove repaints. It's a mortal sin.
> 
> Different stuff. Same message.



Okayyyyyyyyy I get ittt


----------



## wes holliday (Sep 13, 2021)

The whole value of that bike is the original paint.
Please don't destroy that bike !  I will buy it from you, then you can go looking for a black bike.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Sep 13, 2021)

ArborlyMink said:


> Okayyyyyyyyy I get ittt





ArborlyMink said:


> Okayyyyyyyyy I get ittt



BTW, welcome to the CABE.


----------



## ArborlyMink (Aug 29, 2022)

This thread still lingers in my mind to this day I know it might decrease the value and I know it might be stupid but the reason is i was making a replica of the bike Silver from IT (2017) since I love how it looks and the movie means a lot to me and I still am trying to make the replica and I was going to paint it to look rusted like the movie and I know people will think I’m stupid but I just want you to understand


----------



## dasberger (Aug 29, 2022)

Ahhh, now I get IT...  nope still don't understand.  Either way enjoy your bike!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Aug 29, 2022)

I must live under a rock. Had to Google the movie. Never heard of it. So when I see you out and about on the trails and comment on your bike, forgive me, your efforts will be lost on me.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 30, 2022)

ArborlyMink said:


> This thread still lingers in my mind to this day I know it might decrease the value and I know it might be stupid but the reason is i was making a replica of the bike Silver from IT (2017) since I love how it looks and the movie means a lot to me and I still am trying to make the replica and I was going to paint it to look rusted like the movie and I know people will think I’m stupid but I just want you to understand
> 
> View attachment 1687565



In my personal opinion if a bikes paint is not an 8 or better I would rather repaint it so it looks nice. Remember though a repaint no matter how nice it is will decrease value. Now forget about the monetary value, there as so many guys on this forum who would kill for nice original paint. The point these guys are trying to make is, "there are plenty of stripped frames out there for sale, why destroy og paint" so it would be better to buy a stripped frame, paint it however it suits you and transfer parts over to freshly painted frame. That way if you regret the customization you can always go back to original or you could turn around and sell frame to a fellow caber


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 30, 2022)

Or if u want a rusty crusty bike like in picture look for someone to trade with on here. You wont have to fake the crusty look and save some cash on the repaint.


----------

